# CFAWC (CF Aerospace Warfare Center)



## ROTP Applicant (12 May 2005)

I have been looking all over the net for info on the CFWAC. Nevertheless, I've been unable to find anything except for the possibility of the Centre being located in Trenton. So could someone provide some more information on what kind of roles the centre will fill, number of personnel, etc. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Inch (12 May 2005)

You haven't found any info because the centre doesn't exist yet. It's in the process of being set up and will provide basically the same training as the CFMWC and LFDTS except in an Air Warfare bias as the name suggests.


----------

